# Hoyt Buffalo limb upgrade?



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I understand the Buffalo limbs are wood/glass laminate using the formula fitting. Which of the target recurve limbs from Hoyt would they be most similar to? I was curious about putting on a set of nicer limbs and came across the Uukha HX10 Nature Carbon limbs on Lancaster's website. They also sell a Formula adapter for the Uukha limbs. I am tempted to give those a try since they are of a unique monolith construction and can be used on both my ILF riser and Buffalo (with adapters). Anyone try the Uukha limbs before? How about the F-series limbs? Or is it not worth upgrading limbs on the Buffalo?


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

I think that the adapter only works with their risers - better check it out first.

In my opinion - Hoyt made a big mistake by making that Bufallo a Formula instead of ILF - I am convinced that they would have sold many more of them and certainly many risers if it was ILF.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

I completely agree. Should have stuck with ILF for the Buffalo. I managed to get mine barely used for about 1/2 the price of new, so I won't complain.

According to what I have read on Lancaster's product description and what others on various archery forums say, these adapters are made to fit Uukha ILF limbs and allow them to fit in Hoyt Formula risers. Would be nice if they could be safely modified to accept any ILF limb - would open up a new world of limbs for the Formula risers.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

oh - yea - I had that backwards - sorry


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Did MK or Kaya or someone else not make Formula compatable limbs. And there might be some SKY limbs in the classifieds that have a Formula Limb butt?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

J-san said:


> I understand the Buffalo limbs are wood/glass laminate using the formula fitting. Which of the target recurve limbs from Hoyt would they be most similar to? I was curious about putting on a set of nicer limbs and came across the Uukha HX10 Nature Carbon limbs on Lancaster's website. They also sell a Formula adapter for the Uukha limbs. I am tempted to give those a try since they are of a unique monolith construction and can be used on both my ILF riser and Buffalo (with adapters). Anyone try the Uukha limbs before? How about the F-series limbs? Or is it not worth upgrading limbs on the Buffalo?


J-San....I have Ukkha Nature limbs...I also have a Buffalo, and a 27" Formula RX riser, that I plan on mounting these Uukha limbs on soon....For now, I have shot these Uukha's a good bit mounted on my Win&Win X-Pert riser, and now have them mounted on my 25" Radian riser...I like these limbs quite alot, maybe more so than any ILF limb that I've owned yet, though time and more shooting will determine this...As for Hoyt Formula limbs, and the limbs that come with the Buffalo, there are better limb options, from Hoyt, and a couple other limb makers, Sid at Border will build ya a top class limb in the Formula mounting configuration, and MK Korea also builds a Formula limb in at least two different limb lay-ups...Hoyt now has a reasonably priced wood/glass/carbon limb, that would be an upgrade, but wheter or not it will make much difference in how the bow shoots for You is very subjective, at least in a Performance VS. Cost comparison....The Buffalo limbs are decent performers for a wood/glass limb, not outstanding, but not bad either...I've shot them quite a bit on my Buffalo riser, and on my Formula riser, and they are decent in most respects...I think that the Uukha's will be quite a bit better, but, then again, for the price, the Uukha's SHOULD be better...As for the Buffalo not being ILF design, I agree to a point, but when I compare the over-all shooting qualities of the Buffalo compared to Hoyt's other "Hunting" bows, (such as the Gamemasters, and the Dorado), I'd take the Buffalo hands down...My only real complaint with the Buffalo is the lack of a plunger hole, and being a Machinist, I could easily remedy that, but my Buffalo is serial number 004, so that's not likely to happen....J-San, if ya want to know more about the Uukha's,.. P.M. Me....if ya got some time to wait, and want a smoking fast, super stable limb for a very reasonable price, get in touch with Sid, at Border Archery, and have them build 'ya something...I went with the Uukha's over the Borders, mainly because I wanted a limb to use with all of my risers, (Uukha's adapters being used), and I wanted to try the monolithic construction, just because the limb construction interests me...Uukha claims that these limbs are almost impossible to twist, and are pretty much impervious to heat and moisture...I just wanted a Bomb-Proof limb....Hope this helps Ya out.....Take Care!......Jim


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't know about Kaya, but I believe I saw some listings for MK offering Formula fitting limbs. Last I heard from Sky, they did offer a Formula limb, but discontinued that. Haven't seen any in the classifieds so far. I did send a message to a fellow who was selling a set of F4 limbs a while back, but have yet to hear from him.


----------



## J-san (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the info, Jim! I've sent you a PM.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

One thing I can say for the Buffalo limbs is they are tough limbs. I've smashed mine into tree limbs shooting 3-D and a handrail on a ladder stand a couple of times with no damage. I also tend to not care about cosmetics on this bow since it's a down and dirty hunting bow. They still deliver an arrow where I want it with authority though.


----------

